# deck stain removal



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

phatibs01 said:


> ok this is what i got a customer wants me to pressure wash and restain his deck the deck is now that real dark brown but he wants to take it to a lighter color stain is there a way to remove the dark with out having the new lighter color look blotchie when it restained or is there anyway to remove the old color completely stuck and clueless all my thoughts say he is going to have to restain the same color or build a new deck please help thank you and have a blessed day


First are you a contractor because I know pressure and decks do not go together. Also, replacing a deck because of color problems are not the best option. 

What type of finish product, latex or oil, trans, semi-trans,solid stain or paint\?

What condition is the deck in? If it has what we call checking, or thin little razor like slices all through the deck material, that is coating failure. If it is real bad you may want to go with a solid stain.

If it is a heavy bodied latex stain you will have a hard time removing it even with HD 80. This may be a run for the hills type of job...


----------



## phatibs01 (Apr 5, 2009)

*run for the hills*

thanks for the reply. i am a subcontractor. i do beleave that this is a run for the hills type of job. however it realy looks bad and needs to be cleaned and restained my concern how ever is that he wants to change the color. but i dont think i can get all of the old color out. with out spending some serious hours sanding and reconditioning.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Sand the old color off.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tough job, and tough to price. I would suggest what 4thGen said and determine what is on the deck now, how thick, and then go from there.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Mechanical (sanding) or chemical (stripping) removal of *all* the old stain is the only way to apply a lighter stain and have it not look blotchy (if not worse)


----------



## mlrenton (Jun 7, 2009)

*similar problem*

I have a similar problem and have tried to sand but finding some areas are very difficult to sand off old color. Would a wood brightener help at all or is it best to just use a solid stain color to even up the color and try to go a shade lighter?


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

*Ramblin on...and on...and on....*



mlrenton said:


> I have a similar problem and have tried to sand but finding some areas are very difficult to sand off old color. Would a wood brightener help at all or is it best to just use a solid stain color to even up the color and try to go a shade lighter?



It is almost impossible to remove solid latex stains as well as any latex color stains. I get pretty good results, but it takes time to remove it and I build it into my price. If the customer wants it off it will cost. If they will not pay the price, then have at it in finding a new customer. Not ever meant to be mean, but time is money and why should the contractor take the hit?

With that said the same contractors do put down inferior products for a cheap price so they can get in and out with a quick $400.

Also, WITH that said. Homeowners should not be trying to search for 10 estimates and pick the lowest price, but choose the best quality from the other contractors. Doing this places a unrealistic goal on the project.

One word to contractors:

Do not suppose because the homeowner who lives in the high end home will shell out the dough to do a job right. More often than not the ones with the lint mixed into their pockets are on a budget, but also save for the projects they perform and thus have the correct idea of what they will have to spend on a quality job.

Note to homeowners:

You are neglecting your home by choosing the cheapest price because it does not take a rocket scientist to figure that after taxes, ins, gas, labor wages and other overhead that a contractor is not going to use Armstrong-Clark oils on your deck or SW Duration/BM Aura when you chop him down on price. You may get a dirty contractor that once used Aura and still has the cut in bucket, but most likely you will get super spec 5 mixed with 1 gallon of water and sprayed on thinly to make his profit margin. In conclusion: Do not cry about the situation YOU forced your contractor into.


----------

